# AZ M3 owners - A/C Question



## Xiled1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey guys. I have not had the chance to test out the A/C in an M3 during the hot summers here in Arizona. I would appreciate any opinions on how well it performs. Especially on cars with Black Leather interior. 

All comments are appreciated

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Well how about a similar experience reply? I got my previous E46 330 last summer here in Texas with black leather interior. Worked ok, cooled interior down pretty good, works best on extended rides. I did notice though as a passenger in my car, that the vents, even if re-aimed seemed biased towards the driver's side. It's just starting to get hot here now, my new M3's got gray interior. When getting in after being parked, it is noticeably cooler than the black was and seems to cool faster. I keep the auto set on 68, and the middle vent dial to max cool, recirculate on auto. Of course, keep the sunroof shade closed on sunny days.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

I have a Carbon black with black leather interior and during the summer, the AC works fine, really had no trouble, but I like all windows open!

I have a rear sunshade to minimize the heat rays emitted by the sun in from my rear. I recommend you put in a rear sunshade of some sorts to reduce the suns heat, inclusive use of your AC during those heat waves.

Every little thing counts.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Riuster said:


> I have a Carbon black with black leather interior and during the summer, the AC works fine, really had no trouble, but I like all windows open!
> 
> I have a rear sunshade to minimize the heat rays emitted by the sun in from my rear. I recommend you put in a rear sunshade of some sorts to reduce the suns heat, inclusive use of your AC during those heat waves.
> 
> Every little thing counts.


Did you put in the Power Rear Sunshade (Option code 415 I believe)? This is an "unlisted option" for the E46 but I've read some good things on it. It is also only about $400, the button is located on the center console and is raises and lowers the sunshade in about 20 seconds. I think it will be a must when I order my M in the coming months here in AZ.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

BMW A/C's in the desert are frankly subpar to the Infiniti's we have owned recently (QX4 and G35).

Having said that I had an M5 with black leather interior and now I have a ZHP with black alcantara/cloth interior and both take a few minutes to cool down after being in the sun. 

The big difference is the cloth in the ZHP is one of the reasons I like it so much...it is a LOT cooler than leather...plus I don't sweat through my pants near as much.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> Did you put in the Power Rear Sunshade (Option code 415 I believe)? This is an "unlisted option" for the E46 but I've read some good things on it. It is also only about $400, the button is located on the center console and is raises and lowers the sunshade in about 20 seconds. I think it will be a must when I order my M in the coming months here in AZ.


Nahh..too expensive, so I just got a foldable rear sun shade that I just have it in permanently. but its see through..kind of shade....you can see outside pretty well, but they really cant see in, its 15 bucks....you can find it somewhere on line.

Hey 15 bucks...cant go wrong with that.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

I had a 330ci blk/blk with tinted windows. I parked with the rear toward the sun when possible and used a sunshade for the windshield and didn’t have a problem cooling down the car.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

mine works fine, but tinted windows are a must here in the "Baked Apple"


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Anyone put in Huper Optik window-tinting? I've heard great things about it. The price is way different.....about $175 - $250 for a regular tint job......about $450 + for Huper Optik but the difference is supposed to be 10 to 15 degrees of temperature inside the car.

Anyone using this?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

One thing to watch is the temp nmbers are approximate. I find it is better if I use them more like the old rotary knob without numbers.

When it is very hot and the sun is adding a very heavy radiant load, leaving the temp set to say 70 doesn't do the job. But droping the temp setting to 68 it works fine. At 70 low mid blower on Aut. Set to 68 high mid blower is selected.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Xiled1 said:


> Hey guys. I have not had the chance to test out the A/C in an M3 during the hot summers here in Arizona. I would appreciate any opinions on how well it performs. Especially on cars with Black Leather interior.
> 
> All comments are appreciated
> 
> ...


Will be able to tell you in a few months when the carbon black m3 comes in with black interior. The 330cic we used to have cooled pretty good I think and it did not even have tint.
I would advise to get a good tint job, makes a huge difference.
If the ac can't cool the car down in a few minutes to a reasonable temps you should have the ac checked out. It also helps to switch on the ac in winter once a month or so. This will keep the ac system lubricated correctly. The ac system contains oil and refrigerant. It needs to be pumped around once in a while. Should not be a problem in AZ since you need it in the middle of winter sometimes ! :thumbup:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

rruiter said:


> Will be able to tell you in a few months when the carbon black m3 comes in with black interior. The 330cic we used to have cooled pretty good I think and it did not even have tint.
> I would advise to get a good tint job, makes a huge difference.
> If the ac can't cool the car down in a few minutes to a reasonable temps you should have the ac checked out. It also helps to switch on the ac in winter once a month or so. This will keep the ac system lubricated correctly. The ac system contains oil and refrigerant. It needs to be pumped around once in a while. Should not be a problem in AZ since you need it in the middle of winter sometimes ! :thumbup:


dude are we like brothers seperated at birth, your SN..is so similar to mine, it just gets my attention, ....then you are getting the same color and interior as mine....



well GOOD CHOICE!!!nothing BEATS CARBON BLACK....and BLACK its a wicked evil combination.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Riuster said:


> dude are we like brothers seperated at birth, your SN..is so similar to mine, it just gets my attention, ....then you are getting the same color and interior as mine....
> 
> 
> 
> well GOOD CHOICE!!!nothing BEATS CARBON BLACK....and BLACK its a wicked evil combination.


yeah, it's a neat color. Hope we can keep the swirls down. How is yours holding up ?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

rruiter said:


> yeah, it's a neat color. Hope we can keep the swirls down. How is yours holding up ?


The AC is doing fine, but opening the windows even when its hot..is my thing..i just love HEAT..since i never get enough of it.

The carbon black is hard to maintain, in the garage all the time, and the swirls....im trying to minimize it..so I have to polish it at least once a year..with that 3m dark swirl remover and a random orbital polisher...but for lots of hot days..that carbon black will take in lots of heat....

But at twighlight, this CAR looks sooooo beautiful....with nice shiny rims, its like a black stallion...

keep yours out fo the sun for long periods and use micro fiber clothes..ALWAYS, MICRO FIBER ALWAYS.....


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> Did you put in the Power Rear Sunshade (Option code 415 I believe)? This is an "unlisted option" for the E46 but I've read some good things on it. It is also only about $400, the button is located on the center console and is raises and lowers the sunshade in about 20 seconds. I think it will be a must when I order my M in the coming months here in AZ.


Does anyone have the sunshade? should I add it to mine? I found a link for it.

http://www.bmw330ci.com/330ci_sunshade.htm

they are supposed to start building in May. I plan to tint the windows. I currently have a silver E-class with black leather and the inside gets hot when it sits, but I think the tint makes it not as hot as it could be. It was 104 here today. That's hot and it's only April!! RIUSTER? you are in NY?? Do you even know what hot is? Try AZ or CA, you will roll those babies up and crank the air!!! :bareass:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

16hr Day said:


> Does anyone have the sunshade? should I add it to mine? I found a link for it.
> 
> http://www.bmw330ci.com/330ci_sunshade.htm
> 
> they are supposed to start building in May. I plan to tint the windows. I currently have a silver E-class with black leather and the inside gets hot when it sits, but I think the tint makes it not as hot as it could be. It was 104 here today. That's hot and it's only April!! RIUSTER? you are in NY?? Do you even know what hot is? Try AZ or CA, you will roll those babies up and crank the air!!! :bareass:


yes i know..when it gets to over 100..then..the ac goes on...but...below that im ok with windows open, geez..104...man....but its dry heat..though, we have 100 and lots of humidity.....HUMIDITY..really makes me sweat...


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

rruiter said:


> Will be able to tell you in a few months when the carbon black m3 comes in with black interior. The 330cic we used to have cooled pretty good I think and it did not even have tint.
> I would advise to get a good tint job, makes a huge difference.
> If the ac can't cool the car down in a few minutes to a reasonable temps you should have the ac checked out. It also helps to switch on the ac in winter once a month or so. This will keep the ac system lubricated correctly. The ac system contains oil and refrigerant. It needs to be pumped around once in a while. Should not be a problem in AZ since you need it in the middle of winter sometimes ! :thumbup:


Hey, I give you credit for going with the CB and Black leather. Definitely can't go wrong doing anything black on a BMW, but aren't you concerned out here in the desert? Having been an AZ resident for 4 years now, I'm definitely shying away from the dark colors....one wind gust with all the desert sand/dust out here and the CB's and Mystic Blue's seem to take it the hardest. Also, black interior will soak some serious heat won't it? I'm leaning towards TiAg/Imola Red....but haven't ruled out Carbon Black/Kiwi...saw a picture of that....SWEEEET. Once ordered the Huper Optik ceramic tint will be next!


----------

